# What White Wine To Use For Cooking?



## padukie57 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi Chef,

My niece asked me if I would make a tray of Chicken francese for a party.

I would like to know if Cavit Pinot Grigio is a good choice for the wine with the 

chicken. How long does it take for the alcohol to burn off.

Thank you, 

Padukie57


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

The particular brand/label does not matter. Taste the wine and if it tastes good then use it. If it isn't something you wouldn't drink yourself don't use it. You do not need to spend a lot on wine for cooking. You are simply looking for something with good tannins and to release the fond when you deglaze.


----------



## frankie007 (Jan 17, 2015)

Better wine will give you better sauce, no doubt but no need to go crazy. Alcohol will burn of after couple of minutes of vigorous boiling, that's why recipes often state sweat miropoux, add wine reduce by half than add meat....


----------

